# New to guns need cleaning recommendation



## cquence (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi guys, my name is Tim and I am new to guns and just recently bought myself a Sig P226 .40 S&W as a starter. I have not picked up the gun yet due to California laws forcing me to wait 10 days for my background check to clear. Well I need some tips and suggestions on what products to buy to clean my Sig and where to buy it from. Im not familiar with taking apart the gun to clean it as well.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

First of all, hello and welcome to a great forum.

Second, my suggestion would be to have the people at the shop where you purchased the firearm to show you how to field strip it and where to clean/lube it. Also, take an NRA Basic Pistol class, as you will learn what you need to learn before you start. Good luck and stay safe.

-Jeff-


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Welcome to the shooting arts, Tim. Where in California are you? I'm from Orange County, btw.

Any cleaning kit for your caliber will do, such as Hoppe's or Outers. Available at your gun store or Walmart. Follow the manual for field stripping and cleaning.

If you are visual oriented, here's a vid that demonstrates filed stripping the P226:






For cleaning tips, just do a search on this forum. There are numerous threads related to cleaning firearms.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Welcome +2! SIGs are not hard to break down. And cleaning....should be covered by your gun shop and owner's manual. Pretty much standard for most semi-auto pistols anyway. I'm using Gunzilla righht now as a test sort of. Ran across this on another forum and ordered some. I've been doing reviews on it as they come about. Used some on my G27 last week. It's replacing four of my cleaning agents at this time, and I'll continue using it until I feel the need to go back with any of my others.








It's pretty much a one product replacement for me right now, and is currently displacing four of my previously favorite cleaners/lubes.








Good luck with the new SIG!


----------



## cquence (Sep 29, 2008)

Which one of these cleaning kits would you guys recommend?

Gunslick
http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=230392

Hoppes
http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=541819

Kleen-Bore
http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=279734

Any other products that I should buy? Like Brake-Free, Hoppes #9 any other stuff that I should get please let me know. I want to keep my gun clean and long lasting. Thanks


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

They all look pretty similar, but if you get the Hoppe's it comes with a small bottle of #9.

I have been using brake-free CLP lately. Cleans, Lubricates, and Protects (ergo "CLP") and seems to work pretty good.

Whichever you get you will definitely need more patches. You will go through them pretty quickly. A big bag at Walmart is only a couple of bucks.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Wyatt said:


> Whichever you get you will definitely need more patches. You will go through them pretty quickly. A big bag at Walmart is only a couple of bucks.


Agreed.

I think most people use a mix of products. As you go on you will probably try different products and decide for yourself what you like most.

Personally, I use:

G96 (Like Break-Free CLP - Look it up) to clean.
Gunslick Graphite Lube on the rails (thicker, doesn't run).
Hoppes #9 elsewhere.

-Jeff-


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

I use Break-Free CLP spray, lot's of patches, swabs, and occasionally Hoppe's #9 solvent.


----------



## cquence (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for the quick response guys, with Brake-Free, is it better to use the spray or liquid? Since you guys say all of them are pretty similar, I will just pick one. Does the patches have to be a certain type? MidwayUSA has 500 Tipton patches for $10-12. Now I need something to clean, lubricate and protect is all I need is that correct?


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

I use the spray can. It comes with a small straw so you can shoot it down the inside of the barrel and into any nooks and crannys you want to get at.

Most of the time Brake-Free CLP is all I use. Once in a while, when I'm doing a deeper cleaning so to speak, I'll use Hoppes solvent first.

For best results, when you spray on the cleaner, it really helps to let it soak for a while if you have the time. Even a 1/2 hour of soak time really gets the gun cleaner than immediately brushing/patching the barrel and wiping off the other parts.

For patches just get the size they suggest for your caliber.

Don't forget a couple drops of good gun oil on the slide rails etc. Not too much.


----------



## cquence (Sep 29, 2008)

Has anyone used Militec-1 on their Sig? Is it supposed to be used after the cleaning process? Just read about it and it sounds interesting and I would like to try it on my Sig.


----------



## Ghost23 (Jul 23, 2008)

cquence,
I don't know if you saw this on the Sig website, hope these vids will help!

http://www.sigsauer.com/CustomerService/MaintenanceGuides.aspx

welcome to the addiction, we're all here to insure that you NEVER get cured and to make sure you feed your new habit on a regular basis!:mrgreen:


----------



## cquence (Sep 29, 2008)

Ghost23 said:


> cquence,
> I don't know if you saw this on the Sig website, hope these vids will help!
> 
> http://www.sigsauer.com/CustomerService/MaintenanceGuides.aspx
> ...


Thanks! That helps a lot! I cant wait to actually clean my Sig. Should be fun!


----------

